# Tipjar?



## uberisez (Jan 12, 2015)

Just saw this post come across on twitter lol...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563850004805079041


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

He'll be deactivated when uber sees that.


----------

